# What other kinds of forums do you frequent?



## TheMunchkin (Oct 18, 2008)

What sites and forums someone checks on often is pretty telling of what interests they have and who they are. I thought this might be a fun way to find out more about each other. No sites specifically please, as I don't want to break any rules. But just generally, besides Maltese forum (obviously) what other kinds of forums do you participate in? Whether you're really active or long time lurker? 

I frequent a nursing forum, purse forum, makeup forum, and an Asian-American forum. I would love to hear where everyone spends their online time besides here in wonderful SM-land! :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

None really, just here  Once in awhle FB, but I really consider this home.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

With limited free time, I'm usually just here....and on FB. There are other maltese forums and I've joined, but this is home. :thumbsup:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

My interests are really in both FB and here ....I have to say as of lately i like coming back here...This is where i learned what I'm most interested in the Maltese breed...and where i leaned how to use a computer in the first place... :chili:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

hmmm - I'm a member of like a million forums.

I am a regular poster on here, an Irish dog forum (and FB obviously)

I am a lurker(but posted a few times) on a few others - like a dog activity forum (like dry land mushing, scootering etc)


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I frequent a couple of forums that discuss diet/nutrition, cooking traditional foods/holistic healing.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:blush:Here on SM and FB-I love to shop online but that's about it.


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

What is FB?


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

waggybaby said:


> What is FB?


FB = Facebook.

I frequent quite a few forums. I belong to 2 diet and nutrition forums, 2 snake forums (I have pet snakes), and a financial forum that discusses credit recovery since I filed bankruptcy a few years ago. I'm kind of a forum junkie. I used to belong to more, but there's just not enough time to go to them all. And of course I'm also on Facebook as well, but I don't really consider it a forum really.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

this is the first and only forum i ever joined!!:wub:
i am also on FB, and go to ebay some, that's it for me.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Well this is the only forum I am on.. and have been enjoying all the pictures, fun and good information from all the people who LOVE their dogs. My computer is in my basement where the master bedroom, laundry room and grooming area are. So I do turn on teaching websites and listen to good broadcasts while I groom, clean etc. And sometimes I listen to those websites WHILE I am fooling around on SM... a woman's brain is like a SWISS army knife and can multi task... and man's brain is like a meat cleaver.. 1 task at time.. that is up for discussion but there is scientific proof of it also.. ( I hope:w00t Actually I have seen articles about this subject of man's brain vs. woman's brain.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

FB and a couple of photography forums, and a golf forum  and because of that, way too much time on the computer instead of being out doing all those things.... silly me.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just here


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Here, FB and Disboards.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

A vet-tech friend actually told me about this site and another Maltese site - other than that, I use Facebook to stay in touch with family and friends.

I do love to sew, and I'm thinking that there must be a site for people who sew, I'll have to check on that. My new found love - - - dresses for Maltese's! Shocking!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Just here and a quick check on FB when I have time.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I log onto FaceBook ,hard to keep up sometimes.I'm on 4 jewellery and metal working forums and a couple fantasy art forums and SM.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Just here and facebook for me!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just here - first and only -- a little FB for family and work acquaintances and very little Twitter. If you know me you'd know I could never keep to the limit of 140 characters that they allow:blush:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Spoiled Maltese and another Maltese forum, a City-data forum and a spychic forum. Facebook. A puppy and dog forum but go seldom there.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i am on fb on my blackerry all day , i am addicted to SM and im on most of the time from work , and look even from home  
and a private forum called babytalk that ive been on with like 35 ladies , we met or came from another forum named parenthood when i was pregnant w my seven yr old son , so this group we made our own private forum , some of us have met , we tell each other everything n we r a a family , we have seen our children grown up. 

but lately im here 90 % of the time


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Mostly here as forums go. I do spend a LOT of time on FB. And, for at least ten years or so a forum made up of women married to or in serious relationships with Vietnam vets. That one is much like this one - we've all become great friends even outside of the forum. This year the ladies who could make it are actually going on a cruise together! 

I also go to a groomers forum which I found when looking for grooming tips when I first got Sophie although I've only posted a few times. It is kind of funny to lurk and read their posts when they vent about clients!! lol

Linda


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't really find time to go to forums right now; however, I come here when I can. I have a couple of other forums that I check in on, and FB a little. I know people keep in touch with family on FB, but honestly I don't really get it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here mainly. I was on a few other dog forums for awhile but too time consuming. I was also on computer graphics forums for a long time. It was too addicting so I quit that. It was fun though. The contests and races to see who could collect this or that were hysterical. Lots of talented people online learned on those forums.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Here of course, but I hang quite a bit on medical sites, I have a bunch of problems, and it is nice to chat with others who deal with chronic pain and diseases.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

My favorite thing to do is to see pics of Maltese...so it is mostly SM for learnings and pics...FB....and then I hit other forums more as a as needed basis to do a quick research (eg. When researching cameras, or new phones)....
I live for my kids and my pups so SM provides lots of good learnings for me to be a good mommy to my fluffs....I get good learnings on being a good mommy to my skin kids from my own mother and MIL (no forum needed for that)!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am only a member of Spoiled Maltese ... as far as forums. I was recently invited to join another newer Maltese forum, and although I am very appreciative for the invitation, it's just too hard for me to keep up with too many forums. 

I am a member of Facebook, too. I was going to shy away from FB because, again, I only seem to have so much time I can dedicate online right now. However, with FB, there are some past SM members who are on FB, but, not here ... so, I like to see their pictures and keep in touch with them, too. Also, it is a way for some family members, and friends alike, to keep in touch. 

There is another big reason, to be totally honest, why I am on Facebook. I can easily upload all of my pictures on FB. We used to have that benefit here on SM if we were paying members. And, frankly, I miss that, and I don't understand why that should not still be part of a paying members benefits. So, I will be uploading lots of pictures on FB. Just a few at a time though. My name is Marie Zech on FB, just in case you want to see pictures there.

I also have four very close friends ... that I met over thirteen years ago online. It is quite a story how we came to be extremely close. We consider ourselves sisters to one another ... even though some of us are twenty some years older ... and, some are in their forties. We are known as *GWTA* ... Great Women Think Alike. We not only keep in touch online, but, have met in person, send snail mail cards, notes, and gifts, send flowers and such, for special occasions, and when one is in the hospital or really sick. We have our seen children/grandchildren grow from birth to teens. We know each other in-depth ... we trust one another that much. We are there through the worst times and the best. Most importantly, we never have to feel as though we are walking on ice with our conversations. We might not agree on everything all of the time ... but, hey, that would be boring and unreal. We just have a way of discussing things, while at the same time, being sensitive to one another personal feelings. That seems to be unique and very special.

And, although I don't have a lot of time lately, my favorite game online is Scrabble Blast. I love the game because I can take my time and come back to finish the game in between household chores or keeping appointments. In other words, the same game can continue on ... even through another day! Scrabble Blast is a stress reliever for me! 

And, I love the computer for research. I LOVE the computer for that! I don't think I have ever not gotten an answer to important information that I was seeking.

So, as for forums itself ... it is Spoiled Maltese. I have met wonderful and very dear friends here. That is why I stay here. The friendships, and valuable information, and the support I have received here on SM ... have helped make me the best Mommy I can be for my precious Snowball. Thank you for being my SM family. I love you! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

here, hipclips (hairbows), and allbrand (sewing) I love anything crafty. I have a small buisness of bows, clothing, and craft items. This is in addition to my "real" job. I have to take time off from the real one for prom and homecomming. I am always booked during those times of the year.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I hang out here the most, but also enjoy forums on crafting, sewing, machine quilting, grooming, and art. 

I'm a bit ADD in my interests and LOVE the internet for the ability to research almost anything at anytime. I asked my husband what we did before the internet and he told me we spend a bucketload of money at bookstores. He's right. I still buy alot of books, but not like I used to.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

for me, it's just SM, Ravelry (knitting and crochet), and facebook. And that's pretty much it. Oh and youtube. I enjoy that very much LOL

(I'm Cheri Snyder Lackey in Oklahoma if anyone wants to friend me  Just mention your from here or I wont accept it. You'll see Vi's pic  )


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I frequent, and am active on "Pets with Diabetes" ( My Missy was diabetic so have continued on with that one) 
Another forum I frequent is one a gal from that site started for those whose pooches had gone to the bridge and wanted to continue to keep in touch with one another.
"Pets with Cancer" ( Missy also had cancer) is another I visit though not as much anymore.
Then there is FB
Much of my computer time is also doing 'research'...mostly about doggie issues ; )


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I lurk on a married ladies forum, it's one of the big ones- I've been a member on that since before I got married 5 years ago but only post very rarely because a lot of the members are really mean to newbies. 

I also sometime lurk on a childfree board but that's very rarely. I'm a FB junkie and on here the rest of the time I'm online.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Mostly 2 digital photography forums & a small dog forum. I belong to several forums but only have time to post on 4 fairly regularly,including SM.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Camping forums and a couple Maltese forums. That's it.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i'm on fb a lot as well. i frequent SM, the purse forum and chowhound daily. maltese, clothing and food = my 3 fave things


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Is Pogo.com considered a forum? I'm on that site playing games during my free time. I also read Catspause.com which is a Kentucky basketball forum. I do FB a bit but not much. Tried other dog forums, but it didn't last. LOL! I am on a couple of RV forums, too, since we travel in an RV when we have time. That's about it. Pogo keeps me pretty entertained. Anyone else addicted to Pogo games? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I frequent FB daily, here usually daily but a also a member of many others that I visit as needed. These are tiling, sheetrock, plumbing, basement, soundproofing, DIY sites. I am seriously into home renovation and need all this advice.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

almitra said:


> Camping forums and a couple Maltese forums. That's it.


Can you pm me the camping forums urls? I've never been, but I want to learn as we will be camping with a travel trailer soon. Thanks.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm on Facebook, but I don't consider that a forum. Regarding internet sites, I frequent: I read daily newspapers from all over the world, and subscribe to about 60 blogs via RSS feed. The subjects range from political commentary, holistic health, history, pet health, theology, travel, cooking, to low-carb diets. I also do a lot of internet research for writing projects. I'm an information junkie. It's an addiction.


----------

